# @ endurance - oder bergwerk-union



## Fettkloß (22. Februar 2005)

hi endurance , nachdem du ja von mir die äusserst wertvolle domain "bergwerk-union" zum nulltarif bekommen hast frage ich dich jetzt ;

was ist mit einem forum ? wie lange hat unsere gemeinschaft im mtb.news forum noch eine daseinsberechtigung ? es wäre nur konsequent ein neues forum aufzumachen . ich habe euch alle sehr lieb und würde es nicht verschmerzen wenn wir in alle himmelsrichtungen verstreut wären und kein gemeinsames forum mehr hätten   

kommst du eigentlich zum treffen am 16.   17. april ? pflicht wäre es schon für dich als domaininhaber - ja so ist das halt !!!!!!!!!!!!! dann können wir uns ja dort über alles bei ein zwei drei vier bierchen unterhalten   

wie sagt man so schön - "mach ma licht ans rad "


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Februar 2005)

absolut off topic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aber eins ist klar - ich hasse gecoverte songs !!!!

aber - garage inc. ist absolut genial - fast besser als die originale !! habe fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (22. Februar 2005)

offtopic?
was ist das?   

wie kommst du von der Domain und forumsfrage auf Metallica?
 

aber garage inc. is schon nicht schlecht...
du meinst hoffentlich schon metallica  

die alten alben sind der hammer..


----------



## Fettkloß (23. Februar 2005)

ja klar daif - wen denn sonst ? war gestern abend in der stimmung mal nen paar bierchen zu verklappen und musik zu hörn


----------



## Endurance (27. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> hi endurance , nachdem du ja von mir die äusserst wertvolle domain "bergwerk-union" zum nulltarif bekommen hast frage ich dich jetzt ;
> 
> was ist mit einem forum ? wie lange hat unsere gemeinschaft im mtb.news forum noch eine daseinsberechtigung ? es wäre nur konsequent ein neues forum aufzumachen . ich habe euch alle sehr lieb und würde es nicht verschmerzen wenn wir in alle himmelsrichtungen verstreut wären und kein gemeinsames forum mehr hätten
> 
> ...


Über Forum läßt sich nachdenken. Bin leider in letzter Zeit zu nichts mehr gekommen, da Im Geschäft unter Wasser und dazu jetzt noch eine komplette Woche mit fieser Grippe ausgefallen.

Zu dem Treffen kann ich noch nicht wirklich was sagen, scheint aber eher in Richtung klappt nicht zu gehen, da ich die Woche davor mehrere Tage im Schwarzwald bin und die Woche drauf geht es in den Urlaub. Das wird mir zuviel hinundhergurkerei (aber mal schauen vielleicht geht spontan ja doch was).

Werde im März auf jeden Fall versuchen die Site zu aktualisieren dann schau ich auch schon mal nach einen Forum.


----------



## Coffee (27. Februar 2005)

hallo ihr,


wieso fragt ihr nicht erstmal rikman oder thomas? vielleicht kann man eine art "Bergwerk fans rubrik" starten. . Also wo sollte das problem sein. ich möchte euch nicht aufhalten, fände es aber dennoch schade wenn ihr hier gehen würdet.

grüße coffee


----------



## daif (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Coffee,

ich glaube du hast das etwas misverstanden.

Ich denke ich spreche im Namen der meisten hier (allen?) wenn ich sage wir ollen liebend gerne bleiben!!

siehe auch den "Aus--- Ende---Vorbei !"-Thread!!

Das mit der BW-Unions page haben die Jungs ja schon länger am Laufen und ein Forum war eben auch in Diskussion, wobei hierbei auch gesagt wurde, dass man eigentlich dieses "Support Forum" als Stammforum haben möchte!!

Jetzt da BW wohl dicht macht kommt eben die Diskussion über ein eventuell eigenes Forum auf der BW-Union Seite wieder auf! (auch eben als Ersatz falls dieses hier dicht gemacht wird)


Ich fbin sehr erfreut, dass du uns Hoffnung machst hier bleiben zu können, wenn auch vielleicht in etwas anderer Form!!    

@all
wenn ich was falsches gesagt haben sollte korrigiert micht!

grüße,
david


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2005)

Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend! Vielleicht wird es die Marke Bergwerk weiterhin geben, nur unter anderem Management und vielleicht mit einem innovativen Schub. 

Vielleicht glauben manche, daß mit dem Untergang Bergwerks auch das Forum seitens MTB-NEWS geschlossen werden könnte. Zumindest war das mein Eindruck und es kam bei mir so an. 

Wenn es hier so weitergehen kann wie bisher - warum nicht? Wenn vielleicht neue Gralshüter am Horizont auftauchen sollten, die dieses Forum als reines Supportforum führen möchten, wird man dann umziehen müssen. Es wäre in diesem Falle nicht schlecht, ein weiteres 'Eisen' im Feuer zu haben.

Den Rest wird die Zeit erledigen - evolutionär. Eine Weile werden wir unsere Bergwerk-MTBs noch fahren, die Prestigebewußten werden über kurz oder lang die Marke wechseln, dann dünnt sich die Gemeinde sowieso aus (vorausgesetzt, die Marke existiert nicht weiter). 

Warten wir aber einfach mal ab und behalten das Geschehen im Auge. 

Soviel ...


----------



## Coffee (27. Februar 2005)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht glauben manche, daß mit dem Untergang Bergwerks auch das Forum seitens MTB-NEWS geschlossen werden könnte. Zumindest war das mein Eindruck und es kam bei mir so an.
> 
> ...



wieso war das dein eindruck? wer von den admins oder mods hat dergleichen mal verlauten lassen? bisher hat keiner von euch irgendwo angefragt oder?

wenn ihr wollt, das ein bergwerk bereich bestehen bleibt, kann ich gerne mal bei den admins vorsprechen. es liegt an euch. ich mache dies aber nur wenn IHR das wollt. und nicht wenn ihr eure "koffer" bereits gepackt habt.

coffee


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2005)

Sachte, sachte!

Wie mir scheint, ist Dein Eindruck jetzt auch ein anderer als den, den ich vermitteln wollte. Vielleicht ist es so einfacher für Dich, die Umkehrung zu verstehen. Ich bin nicht in der Position, um über gepackte Koffer sprechen zu können, vielleicht gewährst Du mir den coniunctivus irrealis der Gegenwart?

Ich spreche nur von individuellen Eindrücken und Möglichkeiten, daß andere es ebenso sehen (könnten), nicht aber von der Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

> so quasi, jo berwerk ist dicht und wir machen hier jetzt dicht.



so ne aussage kann ja wohl nur von dir kommen !! wer macht denn hier was dicht ?? wer löscht wer sagt uns usern denn wie und was wir zu schreiben haben - ich vielleicht ???? das ich nicht lache 

das du gnade vor recht hast walten lassen , die ganze zeit in der das forum nicht vom hersteller betreut wurde , sollen wir dir danken ? 
im nächsten atemzug sagts du das dir meine aussage bzw. frage , "ob das bergwerkforum noch eine daseinsberechtigung hat" gegen den strich geht !!!
da siehst du was ich meine - einerseits bist du sooo gnädig und drückst alle augen zu , andererseits zensierst du schon wieder von oben herab eine frage oder meinung eines users weil es dir nicht passt . dabei habe ich eine korrekte frage gestellt und schön ordentlich hast dus ja gerne - kein hersteller , kein forum - das wäre doch konsequent und streng nach regel !

und tu bitte nicht so als wäre irgendein user dem forum was schuldig . das forum lebt von den usern und nicht andersrum - bei 10 usern würde keine firma canyon oder sonst wer hier werbung platzieren !

ich für meinen teil fände es sicher gut wenn es auf der bergwerk-union seite ein forum gäbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. Februar 2005)

sorry, war ne blöde idee helfen zu wollen.

tschuldigung die störung


grüße coffee


----------



## wondermike (27. Februar 2005)

Hui. Was geht denn hier ab? Macht Euch doch alle mal ein bisschen lockerer und habt Euch bitte wieder lieb. Es ist ja so schon alles tragisch genug.   

@Coffee
Vielleicht habe ich da was verpasst, aber ich habe bisher nichts davon gehört, dass dieser Forumsbereich dichtgemacht werden soll. Gibt es da von seiten IBC konkrete Pläne? 

@Fatty
Bist Du sicher, dass Du da nicht was in den falschen Hals gekriegt hast? Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor.


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Februar 2005)

@ mike - ne das is schon der richtige hals , wüsste auch nicht was ich falsch verstanden haben soll ???


----------



## Coffee (28. Februar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Hui. Was geht denn hier ab? Macht Euch doch alle mal ein bisschen lockerer und habt Euch bitte wieder lieb. Es ist ja so schon alles tragisch genug.
> 
> @Coffee
> Vielleicht habe ich da was verpasst, aber ich habe bisher nichts davon gehört, dass dieser Forumsbereich dichtgemacht werden soll. Gibt es da von seiten IBC konkrete Pläne?



ebne, das wurde von einem User eurerseits in den raum gestellt und ich habe dies dementiert bzw hatte euch hilfe angeboten. die leider abgelehnt wurde. scheinbar sind hier "non bergwerk" fahrer unerwünscht.

Grüße und nix für ungut.

coffee


----------



## Torsten (28. Februar 2005)

Sachte Sachte Leute!!!!

Heir hat niemand vom Schliessen des Forums gesprochen!!!  Auch nicht Coffee, oder die Moderatoren.

Ich beobachte den anderen Thread schon, und nur auf den Verdacht hin, dass Bergwerk dicht machen sollte, s heißt das nicht, das auch sofort das Fourm hier dicht gemacht wird.

Gruß Torsten
Mod.


----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2005)

@Torsten und Coffee
Danke für die klare Aussage. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür, das Bergwerk-Forum in der einen oder anderen Form hier im IBC weiter zu führen. Wir können es ja von Support-Forum zu Selbsthilfegruppe umbenennen.   

@Fettkloß
Da hst Du wohl wirklich was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Wo hast Du denn die Aussage her, dass von seiten des IBC jemand vorhat, das Bergwerk-Forum dicht zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (28. Februar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... scheinbar sind hier "non bergwerk" fahrer unerwünscht.
> Grüße und nix für ungut.
> coffee


Hallo Coffe! Das stimmt einfach nicht. 
Es ist doch alles eine Frage des Tons. Aber irgendwie ging ja hier gerade bzgl. der Kommunikation einiges schief. 
P.S.: Ein paar von uns sind aber auch eher der Gruppe "schwieriger" Gesprächspartner zuzuordnen. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Coffee (28. Februar 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ein paar von uns sind aber auch eher der Gruppe "schwieriger" Gesprächspartner zuzuordnen.
> Gruß, Nomercy



ich habs bemerkt   

coffee


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs bemerkt
> 
> coffee



mach dir nix draus, Hunde die bellen beißen nicht (obwohl - die Vorgartenratte meiner Nachbarin schon)


----------



## Fettkloß (28. Februar 2005)

> Da hst Du wohl wirklich was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Wo hast Du denn die Aussage her, dass von seiten des IBC jemand vorhat, das Bergwerk-Forum dicht zu machen?



zeig mir bitte wo ich geschrieben habe das das forum zu gemacht wird ! ich habe lediglich gefragt "was passiert wenn " !!!! ist das verboten oder anstössig ?????

ausserdem - wenn ich hier meine meinung schreibe gilt die "NUR" für mich !!! 

und brägel -  ich beisse auf jeden fall - schnipp schnapp schnappi


----------



## carloz (1. März 2005)

Na nu kommt ma wieder runter (Die da oben an der Degge kleben) 

Es geht doch jetzt eigentlich um Bergwerk und um die Seite, oder wie seh ich das ?
Warum sollen wir ned einfach die Seite fertig stellen, ein phpBB (oder was sichereres  ) Forum rinkloppen und gut is ?
Dann sehn wir doch wieviel und ob überhaupt Resonanz ?
Ich bräucht ma Bildersns. Glaube jetzt aber kaum, dass ich original bike pix von BW bekomm *gg*

Was denkt ihr dazu ?
Ich würde auch ob der anscheinlich schlechten Situation Seitens BW meine Freizeit vollkommen der Gestaltung der Seite widmen wollen, wenn wir mal nen Plan hätten.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (1. März 2005)

@all


....immer ruhig!!!!

Anbei ein Tipp meinerseits

....ruhe 

.....wir werden ganz ruhig.........


----------



## Fettkloß (1. März 2005)

@ lumix - du hast immer so tolle ideen , hast du nicht nen häkelkurs auf island für mich


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2005)

Bitte sehr:

http://www.hobby-handarbeit.de/haekeln/haekelkurs/haekelkurs.html

Die Anreise nach Island muss in Eigenregie organisiert werden.


----------



## Torsten (1. März 2005)

Könnt ihr mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen!!!

Torsten
Mod.


----------



## Fettkloß (1. März 2005)

wir haben über häkeln geschrieben - ich an deiner stelle würde den thread schließen !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (1. März 2005)

Okay, kein Problem.  
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit einzelne User zu sperren


----------

